# Gainsborough Golf Club



## nikecrazy (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forum and wondering if anyone plays Gainsborough Golf Club, I'm looking at making myself a member there but the guys I currently play with aren't looking to do the same so hoping to try and find a group of guys to tag along with if possible?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

Let us know when you've joined. There will be 16 of us there for 3 days in August under the leadership of Smiffy. You can get 10% of our drinks bill for us.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 16, 2015)

I am thinking about joining. The only stumbling block is how far it is from Doncaster. Its a good 35 minute drive.


----------



## nikecrazy (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm from Doncaster myself, but for the price of memberships around here you can't really beat Gainsborough, 2 x 18 holes courses, cheaper than most around Doncaster and better quality courses, worth the drive I think


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 16, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			I am thinking about joining. The only stumbling block is how far it is from Doncaster. Its a good 35 minute drive.
		
Click to expand...

35 mins isnt far,i travel that to my course,going past closer ones because its worth the ride.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 17, 2015)

nikecrazy said:



			I'm from Doncaster myself, but for the price of memberships around here you can't really beat Gainsborough, 2 x 18 holes courses, cheaper than most around Doncaster and better quality courses, worth the drive I think
		
Click to expand...

I have been playing Thorne quite a fair bit and for the price its pretty decent. I do want something with more quality though.
Gainsborough is still a fair distance to travel from Armthorpe but as mentioned I am strongly considering it and if I dont find anything else I will probably join - even if the drive is a pain !

Where else have you looked at? We do have some OK courses in Doncaster but some of the rates are extortionate and others are just far too  crowded. Bawtry is just crazy for how busy it is.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

As mentioned above, I am going up in August with a group of 16 of us. Will be the 4th (maybe 5th) time I have visited and I love the set up there. Seems very relaxed and friendly. Two totally different courses, each of them have some cracking holes on them. If I had to choose one to play all the time I think it would be the Thonock. As much as I like the Lakes course, I would imagine it is a right mare when the wind is up, which it was when we played there last year. Thonock is shorter, and has a lot more trees for shelter, and is/was in fantastic condition when we played there last year.
I can't wait to go back and if I lived locally, would join in a heartbeat.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Will be a member here Friday


----------



## LIG (Jun 18, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Will be a member here Friday 

Click to expand...

We'll be up there 2-4 August. What's the member's discount in the bar?


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 18, 2015)

LIG said:



			We'll be up there 2-4 August. What's the member's discount in the bar? 

Click to expand...

I like this thinking.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Will be a member here Friday 

Click to expand...

What do you think of Owston hall?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			What do you think of Owston hall?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a nice bloke, but he's a bit of a bandit


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Quite a nice bloke, but he's a bit of a bandit
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know what to say to that


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't even know what to say to that 


Click to expand...

I prefer his sister Annie


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 19, 2015)

LIG said:



			We'll be up there 2-4 August. What's the member's discount in the bar? 

Click to expand...

wouldnt you like to know. I will make an appearance if theres a pint on the go !



Pin-seeker said:



			What do you think of Owston hall?
		
Click to expand...

I like the layout of the course. Only played it once a few months back and the greens were very poor. Couldnt get one putt rolling.
Saying that in the Summer if the greens are treated I think it will be cracking


----------

